# Australia doesn't do Christmas jumpers



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Australia doesn't do Christmas jumpers (or Christmas sweaters, as they're known in the States) for obvious reasons  it's just too hot on December 25 to wear a layer of thick wool. Our temperatures mean we're missing out on donning the silly season's best apparel. In colder parts of the world, daggy Christmas jumpers are a massive fashion trend (the uglier they are, the better) worth millions of dollars. Click through to discover how these hideous sweaters became December's hottest accessory. Image: The Sweater Store Christmas jumpers: Australia is missing out on the silly season's hottest, ugliest fashion trend

Saw this today and as it is often the topic on KP, I thought that I would post the link.

http://health.ninemsn.com.au/family/467146/christmas-jumpers-australia-is-missing-out-on-the-silly-seasons-hottest-ugliest-fashion-trend.slideshow


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Love it! I could really get into dressing for the holidays this way!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

I am NOT missing out LOL I would not be seen in a festive jumper unless I was freezing.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

I think your topic title is a bit long.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

They are very popular here in England and lots of shop assistants wear them in the run up to christmas


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Uh, anything left after that title to put in a post?


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

I LOVE that suit and if they made a dress out of it I would be wearing it!!!!....go ahead laugh all you want....


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

the title is so long it is almost unreadable


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

Did you forget you were typing in the topic instead of the message?


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh, my gosh that heading Wow.. And the one guy with the red suit and snow men on it.. that is right up there with that Granny sq. outfits that were posted on KP a few days ago two men wearing. OH yea the nuts all come out this time of year...


----------



## It'sJustMe (Nov 27, 2011)

DHobbit said:


> I think your topic title is a bit long.


I think your title should be even longer...had a really good laugh...needed it, too, after a long day of hard work.
...oh, yeah, love the mens' suits. And the men.


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

Some said what I was going to say - is that your Subject (title?) WOW!!! :shock:


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

forgot to change his pj's


----------



## alan55 (Aug 18, 2013)

You can't miss what you never had.......lol


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Those are definitely eye-opening!


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

LOVE THE MENS SUITS


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Alan, you could be a twin for my nephew in Texas! I thought he had taken up knitting for a second...


alan55 said:


> You can't miss what you never had.......lol


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

The title was only supposed to read 'Australia doesn't do Christmas' and the rest was on the article as a sub heading. Don't know what happened


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

LOL those suits are hilarious!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Some of th jumpers were nice but most well not quite sure what to say about them! Especially the suits. 
If the title had said anything less I wouldn't have looked at- it summed up the post I thought.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> They are very popular here in England and lots of shop assistants wear them in the run up to christmas


My son is looking for one to wear to work in the last week before Christmas, as it's a tradition in his office. The tackier the better. Lol.


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

cute, thanks for sharing


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

Just make ugly Christmas t-shirts instead! Easy solution!


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

Why not make a Vest in cool cotton yarn with a festive design on it.


----------



## TawnyaFletcher (Nov 14, 2012)

darowil said:


> If the title had said anything less I wouldn't have looked at- it summed up the post I thought.


I agree. Well done.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Christmas neck ties could work for the guys in Austrailia... you could always paint a Tshirt with Christmas trees, etc. and join the "silly season"


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

I'd wear that suit it's fab with black shirt and tie.and dms. Oh yes I can see it all now.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

I love your title--it drew me in! I love the article--and I love Bridget Jones. too.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Iserith (Aug 25, 2014)

Oh My god, they are TERRIBLY HIDEOUS. I LOve THEM!

Oh man, now I want to go to the US or UK on christmas time just to laugh at the horrible sweaters


----------



## 1crisp1 (Apr 1, 2012)

I love having a nice warm Christmas but do look with envy at all the lovely knitted things you can make for gifts in colder climes.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

That's quite the Christmas suit!! Maybe you could start a new trend of ugly scarves!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

In the warmer climates I've lived in, instead of Christmas sweaters, light weight Christmas vests were worn. Some were fabulous, others would be right at home with the ugly sweaters! As I've gotten older, I am less interested in clothes that only last a season or two. At the moment, I'm looking for ideas to make a really drop-dead gorgeous Fair Isle type Christmas sweater or knit vest. My list of ideas is still growing, and as soon as I finish it, I'll probably see another I like even better. Good thing I can knit and sew!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> Uh, anything left after that title to put in a post?


I miss your point?


----------



## MLyle (May 15, 2011)

I love that title. Main reason I read the message!


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

MLyle said:


> I love that title. Main reason I read the message!


 :thumbup: Me too! Didn't know there was a limit one number of words in a title. Learn something new here everyday. (Yes, do read sarcasm here.)


----------



## Patrina (May 17, 2011)

The suit is funny as are all the comments on your title. Must be a boring world if people are complaining about "Long Title's"


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

There are only five words in the title - what's the big deal about that? I've seen (and used) longer titles.
One year (a long time ago), it snowed in Tasmania on Christmas day.......so a jumper would have been handy.


----------



## alan55 (Aug 18, 2013)

JTM said:


> Christmas neck ties could work for the guys in Austrailia...


Sorry, the comment I was going to make has been heavily censored by the time the message got from my brain to my fingers on the keyboard.........lol


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

the title of the post has been edited, so any replies now are not going to make any sense. The title was LONG!


----------



## Doriseve (Jul 7, 2014)

When decorated sweaters first came out they were the height of fashion and not tacky. Nowadays people are laughing at them. Please do not wear them to be tacky. The Christmas season is not for the tacky. If you don't believe in Our Lords Birth. Please wear your tacky stuff on Valentine's day or some other day. This is a Sacred Day for Christians. We do not know upon which day Jesus was born. We just needed a Special Day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

alan55 said:


> Sorry, the comment I was going to make has been heavily censored by the time the message got from my brain to my fingers on the keyboard.........lol


Sorry Alan I thought my husband would have had Christmas ties spare to lend you one but out of around 60 ties I could only find one Christmas one.
Why does he have so many ties? Some I know were his fathers and brothers. But I don't need feel guilty about too many itmes of clothing seeing as he doesn't even wear a tie every day! He has about 5 ties with cows on them! He was bought up on a dairy farm so I guess that is why his father had so many (and because his mother hated cows). A dairy farmers wife hating cows doesn't seem a good mix to me but they had 55 years together


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Ohhhhhh, myyyyyyy. Ghastly.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

cakes said:


> I am NOT missing out LOL I would not be seen in a festive jumper unless I was freezing.


Even then I wouldn't wear a festive jumper.


----------



## AnnemariesKnitting (Oct 25, 2013)

Love the link.
I live across the ditch and its the same as Aussie.
Christmas at the beach. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

Oh, but you could start a new fashion trend for the down under folk but creating the first ugly Christmas tank top or tee shirt! Who says it has to be a heavy woolen sweater?


----------



## alan55 (Aug 18, 2013)

darowil said:


> Sorry Alan I thought my husband would have had Christmas ties spare to lend you one


The last time I wore a tie was in 1971/2 when I when was aged 16/17 working for the now non existent South Australian Railways. I haven't seen the need to have/wear one since.


----------



## cheeny (Mar 12, 2013)

thank you, you made my day. though i would never wear an ugly Christmas sweater, i love to see them on others, and think they are either brave or crazy not sure which to be seen in them. but my vote goes to the ugly christmas suits the guys were modeling! i laugh till i thought i would fall off my chair and start rolling on the floor. i ask my friend if he would wear one if i made it. i got a very quick and loud NO, from him i am afraid he doesn't have a sense of humor about the subjedt. again thanks for the laugh.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

alan55 said:


> The last time I wore a tie was in 1971/2 when I when was aged 16/17 working for the now non existent South Australian Railways. I haven't seen the need to have/wear one since.


And they would look so good on your t-shirtlol! I've worn one more recently than you- as I wore one at school until 1974.


----------



## kiwi girl (Jun 19, 2012)

After living in the States for 20 years and always wearing the beautiful Christmas sweaters I must say I really miss them, and after having so many white Christmas's I really miss them as well.


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

You have to love the men in their Christmas suits! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

Seems like some people just aren't happy unless they can complain about something.


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

You have absolutely no idea how lucky I feel that I live in Tassie


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

shanni said:


> You have absolutely no idea how lucky I feel that I live in Tassie


So you can wear the Chiristmas jumpers when it snows around Chiristmas?


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

The suits were actually featured on The Project yesterday but not the jumpers although they did reference ugly Christmas jumpers.


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

DHobbit said:


> I think your topic title is a bit long.


To you and all others who commented on the length of the title -
all you have to do is click on the link - no typing involved.


----------



## Ashenlachie (Dec 3, 2011)

Those dads are definitely good sports.
Way To Go Christmas Jumpers! 
From rereading all the posts, I think I may be the only one to see the video of the dads dance group at the school Christmas Concert.
A great way to start my day with a laugh.Thanks for the link


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

Ashenlachie said:


> Those dads are definitely good sports.
> Way To Go Christmas Jumpers!
> From rereading all the posts, I think I may be the only one to see the video of the dads dance group at the school Christmas Concert.
> A great way to start my day with a laugh.Thanks for the link


I did see the video and I thought it was brilliant that the Dads got in there and joined in the concert


----------

